# rampembau



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

hallo,

ich will mir für meine dirts ein kicker aus holz bauen damit ich die entfernung von landung zum kicker verändern kann 

vielleicht hat ja jemand einen bauplan oder ähnliches

danke schonmal im vorraus 


________________________________________________________


----------



## gmozi (14. August 2008)

Suchfunktion oder Google hilft bei dem Thema idR weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (14. August 2008)

Bei Schlickjumper gabs mal eine Anleitung für einen Kicker, ansonsten mal auf www.rampplans.org gucken.


----------



## Son (14. August 2008)

hier gibts auch links


----------



## fit-bmx (14. August 2008)

danke ich shau mich mal um


----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

wir ham gestern ne jumpbox gebaut =) ganz lustig
PS: der kleine im hintergrund is 8 und springt das teil schon vollständig und er kann schon fasst no foots xD der geht ab ^^
hat heute sein erstes bmx gekriegt


----------



## fit-bmx (19. August 2008)

sehr schmaldas teil^^

aber sonst ganz witzig


----------



## Agent Schmidt (19. August 2008)

schon 3er probiert


----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

die landung isn bissl breiter
kann noch kein 3er xD nur 360tap


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (19. August 2008)

also 1ne holzrampe ist locker zu schaffen  
ich  hab für ca. 9 rampen 11stunden gebraucht 
für 1ne rampe bbrauchst du nur 6 bretter fürs grundgerüst 
stichsäge und akkuschrauber  und schraubn  mehr brauchst du nicht.

ich lad mal ein foto hoch von meinem  aktuellen projekt.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (19. August 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]

das wären 9 von deinen kickern^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

wo bekommst du das material her?
sche*** uns fehlts nur an material^^ ...


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

uns fehlt die halle bzw. der platz fürn schönen rampengarten...


----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

geh mal ins bauamt in deiner stadt und frage nach ner freien fläche...
meistens sind alte sportplätze oder parkplätze die nicht mehr gebraucht werden frei wo ihr euch was bauen könnt =) einfach mal nachfragen


----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

nö geben se nich weil sie keine haftung übernehmen wollen...


----------



## Garrin (19. August 2008)

wie haftung??? bei uns lief das alles ganz logga ab


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (19. August 2008)

ja material kaufen  im holzgroßhandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (19. August 2008)

nein haftung wenn was passiert,wenn die eins child hinmachen mit fahren auf eigene gefahr uss trotzdem jemand haften...


----------



## fit-bmx (21. August 2008)

also an platz fehlts bei mir nich

brauche bloß das material

aber wenn man holz kauft wird man doch schon ne stange geld los oder?


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (21. August 2008)

ja schrauben und holz sind net grad billig.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (21. August 2008)

5,5meter breit


----------



## muchalutcha (21. August 2008)

Und wozu weiß gemacht?


----------



## Stirni (21. August 2008)

krass sehr gute arbeit!!


----------



## paule_p2 (22. August 2008)

sehr schön.

hier mal unsere






features:

3 piece design
tragbar


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (22. August 2008)

schon sehr klein


----------



## man1x (22. August 2008)

nicht jeder hat den platz für ne mini im garten...
und mit 2m breite un 1,5m höhe is sie größer als jede quarter in unserem skatepark.


----------



## chrische (23. August 2008)

Ja echt mal geht doch in Ordnung dafür das die selber gebaut ist, ist doch gut. Vielleicht ein bisschen ruppig aber wir skaten ja nicht von daher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## armym3 (23. August 2008)

Wie viel hast du für das Material ausgegeben?


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (23. August 2008)

falls ich gemeint bin
schrauben bis etz 3000 sind so 100euro  und holz kostet auch so 1000euro bestimmt 
ich habs nur weng billiger bekommen.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (23. August 2008)

1500euro kannst aber schon locker rechnen und viel zeit


----------



## paule_p2 (23. August 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> schon sehr klein



echt kuhl, herablassende kommentare von jemandem der eine rampe für 1500 mit einer Rampe für 0 vergleicht, großes Kino.


----------



## Dp-tra!ls (23. August 2008)

Nichts ist umsonst,  außer der Tod.


----------



## Stirni (23. August 2008)

und haare und fingernägel woraus man sich anziehsachen und schuhe bauen kann


----------



## Agent Schmidt (23. August 2008)

und der edit button      (und smilys xD)


----------



## RISE (23. August 2008)

Mir fällt grad auf, dass das Thema Rampembau heißt. Alleine deshalb sollte man es löschen...


----------



## Stirni (23. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dp-tra!ls (23. August 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf, dass das Thema Rampembau heißt. Alleine deshalb sollte man es löschen...



mir fällt grad auf das du immer was zu meckern hast  allein deswegen sollte man dir  die fresse mal eintretn 
aber vllt biste ja nur  im web son assi bratzn


----------



## paule_p2 (23. August 2008)

mir fÃ¤llt grade auf das du nicht nur besonders cool, sondern dich auch gleich besonders angesprochen fÃ¼hlst und leicht agressiv reagierst.
aber ich hab ja vergessen du baust rampen fÃ¼r 1500â¬, dann darfst du das natÃ¼rlich!





******* ist mir langweilig.


----------



## Stirni (23. August 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf das du immer was zu meckern hast  allein deswegen sollte man dir  die fresse mal eintretn
> aber vllt biste ja nur  im web son assi bratzn


----------



## RISE (23. August 2008)

Dp-tra!ls schrieb:


> mir fällt grad auf das du immer was zu meckern hast  allein deswegen sollte man dir  die fresse mal eintretn
> aber vllt biste ja nur  im web son assi bratzn



In dem Ton kannst direkt ins BMXBoard wechseln. Urlaub für dich ist bereits beantragt, dann bleibt genug Zeit, um sich in der Minirampe abzureagieren und mal zu überlegen, was du anderen so an den Kopf schmeißt. 
Ich denke, dass die Art und Weise, wie hier moderiert wird doch ganz locker ist. Wenigstens ein bisschen Rechtschreibung und generelles Mitdenken kann man aber wohl noch erwarten...

Ende.


----------

